# Looking for a Moderator for this forum



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

If anyone is interested in becoming a moderator for this forum could they please contact me. I am very interested in keeping this forum focused on the topic at hand. Personal postings are encouraged to be made in the *Meeting Place* forum.Here is a general guide about what it means to be a moderator: http://www.infopop.com/support/ubbclassic/...UBBclassic.html Jeffibs###ibsgroup.org


----------

